# Lola Rose's (home) Birth Story!



## NuKe

Okay so here goes! I'm going to go right from the start for the ladies who don't stalk my journal! 

I was 39 weeks last Tuesday (8th May) and hadn't had any signs or anything much happen, I was convinced I was going to go overdue like with my first who arrived at 40+6. My husband on the other hand had said for MONTHS that she was coming in week 39. Smartarse.

So on Thursday morning (39+2), I woke up and went to the loo, when I wiped I saw a lot of brown goo with a bit of red in there as well, like the last day of a period. Did panic a bit as I am RH- so phoned my mw on call for advice on whether to go to L&D or not. She said that unless it went more red or continued to come, she thought it'd be fine and was most likely my show, especially as I'd bee feeling a little crampy since the night before. So I calmed down and carried on entertaining my DD. That night I was still feeling a little crampy and lost my plug which was one big solid piece of brown. We decided to ship my DD off to the MIL's overnight though, in case something kicked off. I woke up at 7am yesterday to mild contractions, my husband hadn't had a full night's sleep in our bed for weeks due to our rascal of a toddler so I let him sleep on and continued to have random mild contractions for the next couple of hours. He woke up at about 9/9.30 and after I told him I'd been having them, he proceeded to start completely cleaning the house from top to bottom :haha: He gutted the bathroom, mopped the floors, even cleaned the windows and cleared out Poppy's toybox. Trying to distract himself perhaps?? My contractions weren't particularly painful or regular by this point so we decided to go and pick up Poppy from the MIL's at 1, we did- but by this time the pains were getting a little stronger so we decided to get my parents to take her that night just in case! My mum came straight from work and got to us at about 4pm, the pains were coming every 5/10 mins or so but weren't regular (I would get sometimes 3 within 5 mins or none for 10 mins), but in the 30 mins she was there she even noticed that I seemed to be in more pain each time- I'd gone from bouncing on my gym ball to leaning over it on all fours. So she left with Poppy as she was starting to notice I was in pain and was asking what was wrong etc. So they left around 4.30. We then started using the contraction timer app on hubby's phone and realised the contractions were coming every 5 mins and were lasting a minute each time. I was texting my wonderful bump buddy KittyVentura and wasn't sure if I should phone the mw but she told me to so I did :haha: I phoned the #1 mw on the call sheet and told her what was going on and she said she would phone the #2 mw to come over as she lives a lot closer. Sooo... #2 mw (Sandra) arrived at around 6pm and listened in to the hb while I was contracting. Everything was fine with both of us, so she asked if she could do an internal. I said yep sure go ahead- I was 5cm, she said the head was still quite far back but the membranes were bulging like crazy. This was at 6.20pm. I asked if I could get the G&A on the go as the pain was getting pretty intense now, so she and Barry went upstairs to bring the (massive!) canister down for me. She got it all hooked up and I started using it just as mw#1 arrived at 6.30pm(Mary-Jo). 

THEN IT ALL KICKED OFF. 

The pain I was in was intense, but within 10 mins it went from 0 to 100 mph! It was like I had one contraction that was bad but I could deal with it, and the next one was like BAM!!! Now this last bit went very quickly so I'm trying to remember everything, times etc I found out afterwards from barry and the mws. At 6.44 I got the extreme contraction and felt the pressure!! I started squealing that I was pushing (because I was). I was on the sofa and they were trying to get my pj bottoms off but I kept squealing that I couldn't move. But they managed to wrestle them off me (Sandra said she was expecting to take them off and Lola to be being held in by my pants :rofl:), as soon as they had them off I had to do another big push and my waters EXPLODED over the sofa :rofl: and then it got a wee bit scary. I heard Sandra saying "meconium Mary-Jo, meconium" in a worried tone, and I remember hearing "paramedics" and "999". But I was in severe pain by this point and after a couple of big pushes she was out at 6.51pm! Sandra did have to grab my face and tell me to calm down at the end because I was losing it a bit during transition, and I did, but it all happened so quickly I was in shock and freaked out a bit! Lola came out and was a bit stunned but totally fine. They had to phone the ambulance because it's procedure when there's meconium in waters, but they told me afterwards it was probably due to the fact she pretty much plummeted down within a few minutes and was in shock herself! Barry didn't get to cut the cord as they were making sure she was ok and I told them just to do whatever they had to do to make sure she was alright. After a couple of minutes they placed her onto my chest and suctioned out her mouth and throat in case she had inhaled any meconium. I fell in love right then. :cloud9: 

So the paramedics turned up to take us to hospital (due to the meconium and also I had a 2nd degree tear which needed stitching). And the student mw shortly after :dohh: I do feel bad about that, she's graduating next month and wanted to attend a homebirth before she did... she missed it by about 20 mins! :dohh: So Sandra, I and Lola went in the ambulance to hospital and Barry followed in our car. Got taken to a room and this DICK of a doctor called Rodger came in and I swear... Rodger- if you're reading this... if I ever see you on the street, I'm kicking you in the balls mate. Agony. Sheer agony. It wasn't even the jabs for anesthetic that were the worst part- it was him fucking about with my bits which were clearly resembling mincemeat by this point. Was sucking that g&a like a crazy person and crying my eyes out. Sandra gave me a cuddle through it as Barry had Lola and she was asleep in his arms. So that was that! We arrived home at 11.30pm (me wearing fetching hospital scrub trousers as I had bled over my other TWO pairs of trousers :dohh:) and were promptly met by our hysterical neighbours who had only seen me being carted away in an ambulance and were freaking out! Poor people thought something bad had happened! :nope: So in we came and put our feet up, before devouring a decent sized portion of peking duck in pancakes NOM. 

Little Lola is settling in nicely, has taken like a pro to bfing and we are besotted. She looks sooooooo like her big sister did when she was born, only with a different nose! So that's the story (I think, I've probably forgotten something!) Hope it made for an interesting read!

My poor poor sofa :nope:



p.s. I did forget something, she was 8lbs 1oz! I guessed spot on!! :smug:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congratulations! And poor sofa :lol: Im glad mine is wipeable!


----------



## Arcanegirl

And you forgot piccies ;)


----------



## jjbuttons

wow eventful! congrats again hun and lol at the sofa! did the gas help at all?

xx


----------



## Doodlebug.

Congratulations :) Welcome to the world baby Lola


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations x


----------



## Scamp

I've been looking forward to reading this :happydance:

Huge huge congrats :kiss: 

Welcome baby Lola, can't wait to see more pics :cloud9: xxx


----------



## lauzie84

Huge congrats again!!! Lovely birth story!! F that doctor!! Xx


----------



## booflebump

Congratulations lovely!! Yes, piccies please :hugs:


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

You're a star, Missus! Well done. Sometimes it's better when we don't have time to think about things, eh? Hope the stitches heal really soon. Lola is a rosebud. Thanks for sharing. xoxoxoxo

P.S. If I see Roger, he's getting a boot in the 'nads form me too. I had a boyfriend called Roger who dumped me when I was 17 and I was gutted, so any Roger is a good target.


----------



## FlowerFairy

Awww congratulations and well done. X. Xxxx


----------



## binxyboo

wonderful :)
and such a beautiful name too.


----------



## Wiggler

Huge congrats hun!!!! x x x


----------



## crazylady5

awwww nuke! I was wondering where you'd gone! Congratulations great birth story :) cant wait to see some pics! X


----------



## vix1989

beautiful story missus! 
well done and congratulations again :thumbup: :hugs: xxx


----------



## LightningBugs

No wonder you had a tear when she shot out like a rocket. Congratulations on your homebirth :hugs:

PS Is Lola going to be a fluffy bum baby?


----------



## Emzywemzy

awww congratulations hun! I'm so happy for you :D xx


----------



## xpinkpandax

Great homebirth story, congrats again! :flower:


----------



## Kel127

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## krockwell

fantastic story :flower: glad you got your homebirth, but sorry about the crap Dr sewing you up...you need to grab them by the wang sometimes and ask if they'd like to have that done to them! :growlmad:

:hugs: Can't wait to see pics!! :)


----------



## amazed

Congrats hun Lola is beautiful xx


----------



## modo

Congrats hon :hugs: Well done :hugs:


----------



## embo216

Amazing birth story. You are a legend!


----------



## ellismum

Congratulations hun, what a lovely story and I love her name xxxxx


----------



## tootsy1987

Faaabulous birth story!!!!!! Congratulations xxxx


----------



## MajellaG

Excellent story!! Wot is it about birth storys & sofas?!? :shrug: :rofl: (I'll get you the number for the people we hired the cleaner from LOL!!)
Glad the breastfeeding is going well too!! :hugs:


----------



## Speccy

Huge congratulations NuKe! It all sounds a little manic but I'm so glad you got your homebirth and that it all went well. And I hope feeding continues to go well for you. Enjoy little Lola :flower:


----------



## Tegans Mama

Congratulations hun :hugs:


----------



## glitterbug

Huge congratulations babe! You did amazing to go from 5-10 in such a short time!! Scary but exciting! xx


----------



## holywoodmum

Thanks for writing that ! how does poppy like her little sisteR?


----------



## NuKe

glitterbug said:


> Huge congratulations babe! You did amazing to go from 5-10 in such a short time!! Scary but exciting! xx

pops did the same, though not as quick! 3-9 in under an hour!



holywoodmum said:


> Thanks for writing that ! how does poppy like her little sisteR?

she's...... i dunno really. she came for a couple of hours this morning, wouldnt even look at me at first but soon came round when she realised lola had a pressie for her!


----------



## SarahTabor

Congratulations!!! xxxx


----------



## KittyVentura

Roger is a ****. Just saying!

LOVE the birth story. Was honoured to be kept updated and to get your lovely texts. Most coherent woman in labour EVER. 

Lola is just gorgeous and I am SO glad she's settling in well and feeding like a wee pro. Insanely proud of you, and Barry too for making another stunningly gorgeous babe. 

I'm all lovey and gush and lord of the gay'ish.

Love love love gay gay gay xx


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Wow! You're so brave!! Congratulations again, sounds like you had a pretty whirlwind time of it but so please to read all is ok. Welcome to the world Lola xx


----------



## c.m.c

wow what a fast fast birth!!! well done girl- im so pleased to read your story. love that you got your home birth and you were home in your own bed last night.

you should be very proud of yourself...... your making me broody too


----------



## teal

Congratulations! Well done you :D xx


----------



## Raggydoll

Wow she was in a hurry to meet you. Congratulations on the birth of Lola. X


----------



## amie-leigh

Yay Lola has arrived :happydance: Congrats 
So glad you got your home birth, shame about having to go meet roger the arse though.


----------



## collie_crazy

Wow what a fast progression - 5cm to baby in no time at all! 
Congrats on beautiful Lola :happydance: Your poor neighbours though!


----------



## Noelle610

Congrats lady!


----------



## zabka78

:flower:Thanks for sharing and Congratulation:flower:


----------



## Wyntir

Lola certainly wasn't waiting any longer. Wonderful birth story, poor sofa though. Your Chinese beats cold tea and toast any day


----------



## staceyg

congrats!! :D


----------



## YoungNImum

Fab birth story nuke!


----------



## Miss_Bump

Amazing! Well done and hello Lola! x


----------



## tryin4baby

congrats xx


----------



## taylor197878

congratations what a lovely birth story cant wait to c pics.


----------



## kerrie24

Great birth story!Congratulations x


----------



## EmyDra

Grrr!!! I will get you Rodger!


----------



## 3rdtimearound

I think yours is the first husband who i've heard of having nesting instinct. :lol:

Congratulations x


----------



## NuKe

he did it first time round as well, just not to the same extreme :haha:


----------



## emilyjade

Huge congratulations hun x


----------



## tu123

Way to go! Congratulations! 

I hate Rodger too!


----------



## EMYJC

Amazing birth story to read and you were very brave! x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Poor sofa :lol: congrats hun ... seen the pics on FB and she is gorgeous :cloud9: x


----------



## fonsipie_pata

Congratulations, I Love the name Lola!


----------



## ace28

Thanks so much for sharing! I'm hoping to have a home birth as well, hope mine goes as swimmingly as yours!


----------



## TattiesMum

HUGE Congratulations Nuke ... I'm so glad you got to have your home birth :cloud9: 

Welcome to the world Lola Rose :happydance:


----------



## DarlingGirl

Home that same night and eating a well-earned Chinese - good stuff!
Congratulations!


----------



## NuKe

thanks girls!!! :flower:


----------



## strdstkittenx

congrats :)


----------



## AimeeM

Congrats Hun :D x x


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations and welcome to the world Lola Rose :happydance:

xx


----------



## angelandbump

Belated congrats x


----------



## jo14

Congratulations. You did great x x


----------



## NuKe

congrats to you as well mama!!


----------



## future_numan

Congratulations on the birth of Lola Rose.

It's ironic our first children were born the same day ( Feb 28 2010 ) and our second is only three days apart ((HUG))


----------



## NuKe

congrats numan!! what a lovely name for your little boy! :hugs:


----------



## Twinkl3

Congratulations on the birth of Lola :) x


----------



## Amy-Lea

Lovely :cloud9: congratulations L , she is fab. Hope youre all healed up nicely by now cx


----------

